# can I just get a break!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Everyday Babs seems to get worse, or a new issue comes up.....now it looks like she has re injured her knee that she had surgery on a couple years ago, she doesn't do anything strenuous, no running, no jumping... NOTHING she only goes for very short walks around the property, and up the stairs. so know on top of the semi dementia symptoms she is squealing in pain every night. calling the vets in the am.... another sleepless night.... God give me strength


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> i am so sorry to hear this..
> 
> how old is she?
> 
> maybe she needs some natural foods to help her out a little...her bones and ligaments...do you feed chicken feet


I do and I just bought some trachea and gullet today


----------

